# adelantar un año



## arrier_arri

Hi !

How would i say " el año que viene voy a estudiar por mi cuenta , por ende , estaría adelantando un año y para el 2011 me me estaría anotando en el nivel 6 de mi curso de inglés"

thanks.


----------



## huon

Next year I am going to study alone and thus I will move forward a year so that in 2011 I will be at level 6 of my English course.


----------



## xjpariona

what about this, please correct if necessary.

_The following year I will study at my own expense, thereby, I would be bringing forward one year so that in 2011 I would register at level 6 of my English course._


----------



## roanheads

arrier_arri said:


> Hi !
> 
> How would i say " el año que viene voy a estudiar por mi cuenta , por ende , estaría adelantando un año y para el 2011 me me estaría anotando en el nivel 6 de mi curso de inglés"
> 
> thanks.


 
" Next year I will study at personal expense, therefore I would be gaining a year , and by 2011, I would be enrolling in level 6 of my English course.

Saludos.


----------



## huon

Ah por mi cuenta is at my own expense in this context.... thanks.
So:

Next year I will study at my own expense, thus gaining a year. This means that in 2011, I will be able to enrol for level 6 of my English course.

n.b. the sentence is a bit long for English and difficult to break up with commas so I have converted it into two sentences.


----------



## jinti

_Next year I'm going to study on my own so I'll be a year ahead, and in 2011 I'll sign up for level 6 of my English program._

To Xjpariona, no, we can't say _I'll be bringing forward a year_.  It sounds like I'm going to pick up a year and carry it to the front of the room....


----------



## xjpariona

Jinti...thank you a lot for the explanation of "bring forward". =)


----------



## huon

Hmmm I don't like the and after a comma Jinti. Probaly just that I am old fashioned and English! Very good translation though.
If I can amend my own effort:
Next year I will study at my own expense, thus gaining a year. Thus, in 2011, I will be able to enrol for level 6 of my English course.


----------



## SydLexia

Are you sure this is 'at my own expense' ??

"I'm going to/I plan to spend next year studying on my own so that I can gain a year and start my English course at level 6 in 2011."

syd


----------



## Södertjej

Well, I don't think "por mi cuenta" has to do with "on my own expense". Simply by myself. No teacher, no course, just me and the material I want to use.


----------



## jinti

huon said:


> Hmmm I don't like the and after a comma Jinti. Probaly just that I am old fashioned and English!


Is this a difference, then, between American and British English?  Here, joining two main clauses with a coordinating conjunction requires a comma before the conjunction.  I actually had another comma before _so _for the same reason, but I kept squinting at it and finally took it out. 



SydLexia said:


> Are you sure this is 'at my own expense' ??
> 
> "I'm going to/I plan to spend next year studying on my own so that I can gain a year and start my English course at level 6 in 2011."
> 
> syd


_Por mi cuenta_ can mean _at my own expense_ in some contexts, but it's not how I read it here.  Of course, only Arrier knows for sure....


----------



## Södertjej

jinti said:


> _Por mi cuenta_ can mean _at my own expense_ in some contexts, but it's not how I read it here.  Of course, only Arrier knows for sure....


Los *gastos corren *por mi cuenta, yes, but that's because you are talking about paying something.

Estudiar por mi cuenta: studying by myself
Trabajar por mi cuenta: free-lance, self-employment.
Vivir por mi cuenta=living alone, leaving home to live by yourself.

Sus estudios corren por mi cuenta = (Los gastos de) Sus estudios corren por mi cuenta. (Yes, I'm paying his studies).

Correr por mi cuenta= (correr con los gastos) I pay it
but
Por mi cuenta= By myself, by my own means, etc.


----------



## huon

jinti said:


> Is this a difference, then, between American and British English? Here, joining two main clauses with a coordinating conjunction requires a comma before the conjunction. I actually had another comma before _so _for the same reason, but I kept squinting at it and finally took it out.
> 
> Just one of many differences I am sure. But perhaps this is just a matter of personal style. Many years ago Mr Mayo, my English teacher, would rail against my long rambling sentences and tell me to break them up. I am sure the comma and conjunction are technically correct but personally I feel they conflict and provide an irregular rhythm. I never feel very easy using commas to denote a pause in a sentence so try to keep sentences short. I am a big admirer of the clear style of American business English which breaks things up into neat lists. Perhaps I copy that in using shorter sentences to present the clauses.
> And a new paragraph if it seems appropriate.
> 
> _Por mi cuenta_ can mean _at my own expense_ in some contexts, but it's not how I read it here. Of course, only Arrier knows for sure....


 
If we are going to use on my own (which seems right to me) then probably the best way of saying it is
"Next year I am going to study at home....."
Just on my own sounds ever so.... well, lonely.


----------



## roanheads

arrier
Venga, sácanos de estas dudas ¿ es caso de pagar los gastos ( tal vez de un tutor personal ) o es de estudiar solo ( fuera de clase ) ?
Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Pregunto: ¿Qué os lleva a pensar que se está hablando de pagar nada? Habla de estudiar por su cuenta, no que los estudios *corran *por su cuenta o que se *haga cargo *de los (gastos de los) estudios, que sí son sinónimos de pagar. 

Por mi/cuenta implica correr con los gastos si va con un verbo que hable de pagar, si no es así, no significa nada más que "uno solo".

Estudiar por mi cuenta es una manera absolutamente normal de decir que uno estudia sin profesor, sin asistir a clases.


----------



## SydLexia

I agree with sôdertjej. And, (en este mundo en que vivimos), it's unlikely that his/her Level 6 is going to be free anyway. It will presumably be paid for by the same people who 'sufragan los gastos' of 'this year' whether that is the writer and/or his/her mother and/or father (or the state) si me explico ...

syd


----------



## roanheads

Buenos comentarios y me gustan, pero al pensarlo , si vas a estudiar solo , eso significa también que llevas solo la responsibiliad de los gastos que vengan de improviso, por eso, en realidad, las dos cosas van simultáneamente.


----------



## Södertjej

roanheads said:


> , si vas a estudiar solo , eso significa también que llevas solo la responsibiliad de los gastos que vengan de improviso.


Repito: no, estudiar uno por su cuenta no significa que ten enfrentes solo a los gastos, no habla en ningún momento de los gastos y quién los paga, sólo de que no se va a clase. Los libros y el material los puede pagar el estudiante, sus padres, en cuya casa quizá vive, o se lo regala un amigo o lo saca de la biblioteca o se lo descarga de internet. Estudiar un idioma por su cuenta no signfica no hacer nada más que estudiar, es perfectamente compatible con dedicarle unas horas a la semana sin tener que ver de si uno es independiente económicamente o no.

Puedes estudiar un idioma por tu cuenta siendo un jubilado, un trabajador o un estudiante de Medicina que vive con sus padres y jamás ha trabajado en su vida y cuya economía depende totalmente de su familia.


----------



## roanheads

Exacto, o los paga el estudiante mismo , o se las apaña para que alguien los pague, por él.

Como dice el refrán, "en la vida, el almuerzo gratis no existe.


----------



## Södertjej

Ronan: sea el almuerzo gratis o no, la expresión "por su cuenta" *no habla de pagar en sí misma *salvo que se refiera a un contexto en el que se esté hablando de dinero, de gastos de verbos que impliquen pagar. Es más, estudiar uno por su cuenta puede ser la manera más barata de estudiar: un par de libros y tiempo. ¿Por qué insistes en que hay que pagar? Eso no se está diciendo.

La expresión "por mi/su cuenta" en sí misma, ni implica ni excluye que la persona haga el pago, de la misma manera que ni implica ni excluye que se haya puesto a dieta, que esté yendo al gimnasio o que haya roto con su novio.  Sencillamente no va de eso.

Si uno quiere decir que va a estudiar por sus propios medios, será de lo más natural que diga que va a estudiar por su cuenta.

Si uno quiere decir que va a pagarse los estudios, elige otras fórmulas.

Y si quieres refranes, uno muy español y que adoran los estudiantes: vive de tus padres, hasta que puedas vivir de tus hijos.


----------



## roanheads

Sí, claro, pero es muy interesante debatir tales puntos, de estudiante vale la pena.
Saludos.


----------



## SydLexia

I apologise if I made things worse with my post #16. 

In this context the expression 'por mi cuenta' has absolutely nothing to do with money - absolutely nothing as in zero, zilch, nada de nada. It is entirely about a do-it-yourself solution in contrast to taking the 'curso de Inglés' at, presumably, level 5.

As I see it, it has so little to do with money that the speaker may be considering buying, borrowing or stealing books and studying on his/her own or even taking private classes, finding a compliant native-speaking boy/girlfriend, visiting an English-speaking country, working for Club 18-30, or studying downloaded hip-hop lyrics.

syd


----------



## Södertjej

SydLexia said:


> As I see it, it has so little to do with money that the speaker may be considering buying, borrowing or stealing books and studying on his/her own or even taking private classes, finding a compliant native-speaking boy/girlfriend, visiting an English-speaking country, working for Club 18-30, or studying downloaded hip-hop lyrics.


Or even a combination of all of the above.


----------



## roanheads

If this is the case, sounds like the speaker will most likely end up in jail, for stealing books etc. , ---some one has to pay the bills.What is he going to use for cash ?
Chao.


----------



## roanheads

Lo que dice la RAE por el DPD,

" Por cuenta de " --- Esta locución va siempre seguido de un sustantivo que expresa o implica persona, y significa " corriendo con los gastos la persona que se indica ".


----------



## Södertjej

Sin duda: Esto corre  por cuenta de la empresa = la empresa paga.

Pero la RAE también dice esto:

*por mi, tu, su, *etc.,*~**.* * 1.     * locs. advs. A mi, tu, su, etc., juicio, sin contar con otros.

y también:
*por **~** y riesgo *de alguien. * 1.     * loc. adv. Por *cuenta* propia o bajo su responsabilidad

Y verás en el ejemplo que dice "por *mi cuenta*" no "por *cuenta de *mis padres"


----------



## roanheads

Pues tal vez nuestro amigo sea uno de estos " estudiar solo, y vivir de gorrazos "


----------



## Södertjej

Vivir de gorra. Gorrazos son golpes con la gorra


----------



## roanheads

Hola,
De acuerdo, pero este modismo también lo he oído y visto usar ( por los subtítulos ) en la tele, por ejemplo en " Cuéntame cómo pasó ", cuando " Antonio " desaprobando del amigo hippie inglés de su hija, espetó algo así-- " tumbarse en la playa, tomar el sol, dormir y soñar, pensar y pensar y mirar a las musarañas, sin hacer nada, y vivir de gorrazos, ¡ me c--- en la leche ! "
Eso de " vivir de gorrazos " en este contexto me parece como sinónimo de " vivir de sablazos " que igualmente se refiere a un sentido de dar golpes, y a otro modismo de mendigar o gorronear.
En aquel momento me lo apunté,como aficionado de modismos y lo escribí, adrede, en el foro , por primera vez.
Pero, no es más que citar lo que he visto, y me gustaría ver lo que opinen los demás, o es sólo la jerga del barrio San Gerano de Madrid.
Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Me resulta extraño, una cosa es *vivir de gorra *no se dice *vivir de gorrazos*, pero sí hay la expresión correr a gorrazos (pegar a alguien).

Efectivamente existe la palabra sablazo, se suele decir dar un sablazo, no vivir de sablazos como frase hecha, aunque alguien que sea un estafador profesional se podría decir que vive de dar sablazos. Además sablazo (sacar dinero a los demás sin intención de devolvérselo) no es sinónimo de gorrazo, que es dar golpes con una gorra.

Tienes el verbo sablear. Vivir de gorra enlaza con gorrear y gorronear. Veo que todos están en el DRAE.

El barrio de San Genaro, de la serie, es un barrio imaginario, un ejemplo de los muchos barrios de la periferia que se crearon en Madrid, y en otras ciudades grandes, a partir de los años cincuenta con la llegada de emigrantes de otras zonas de España. Su jerga, por lo tanto, no sería más que la mezcla de los diferentes acentos y giros de diversas zonas de España. Y digo sería, ahora explico por qué.

El pueblo de los Alcántara, también es imaginario. Se supone que es un pueblo manchego, si mal no recuerdo, pero ninguno de los Alcántara tiene acento manchego. La actriz que hace abuela intenta disimular su acento andaluz, la que hace de madre es de Valencia y su acento es tan neutro como el de una presentadora de informativos. El padre es un actor vasco cuyo acento de manchego tampoco tiene nada. El hijo mayor tiene acento un poco pijo, la hija, que ya no está, un acento neutro y el hijo pequeño es el único que tiene acento de barrio. Bueno, más que acento, entonación.

Es decir, cada actor tiene el acento suyo natural, incluso los miembros de la familia, que se supone que todos hablarían igual, así que como referencia del acento típico manchego o de la periferia de Madrid, no sirve.


----------



## roanheads

Hola S,
Gracias por lo de los acentos y todo, claro la serie o " culebrón " no es más que un entretenimiento imaginario, pero a la vez con el fin de pintar una imagen de " estos días " con un fondo de autenticidad, y me gusta mucho , tanto por aprender algo de estos años ,  "viviendo " con una familia de barrio, como por la riqueza ( si cabe la palabra ) del guión, con Imanol o Antonio ( el que más te guste ) soltando sus vulgaridades ,tacos ,jergas modismos y todo del estilo, --- todo eso me enriquece el vocabulario de cosas que no se encuentran facilmente en las gramáticas, y si, en tal ambiente , la gramática y interpretación varian no es por sorprender. Pero ,  ¡ no obstante me gusta un montón !.
Del hilo, parece que ya andamos " machacando en hierro frio "
Saludos.


----------



## arrier_arri

roanheads said:


> arrier
> Venga, sácanos de estas dudas ¿ es caso de pagar los gastos ( tal vez de un tutor personal ) o es de estudiar solo ( fuera de clase ) ?
> Saludos.



I mean Study on my own , at home or wherever except at the Intstitute.
This thread has become a hot topic =O
ajaj THANKS !


----------



## kw10

En el contexto de la escuela, "adelantar un año" normalmente se traduce como "to skip a year" or "to skip a level".


----------



## roanheads

arrier,
Gracias a vos, me ha gustado tu hilo mucho, í imagínatelo ! incluso nos encontramos en Ibiza con los "hippies ", eso sí era un hilo a lo grande.
¡ Hasta la proxima. !


----------

